# Clean tin in silver.



## conglioa (Aug 16, 2020)

After melting a silver bar, the analysis result was:
Ag = 97.23%
Sn = 2.76%
I need some advice on how to get rid of all that tin.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 16, 2020)

Before melting, assuming tin is in dioxide form can be reduced to soluble tin by Zn + HCl


----------



## conglioa (Aug 16, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> Before melting, assuming tin is in dioxide form can be reduced to soluble tin by Zn + HCl



Thank you for your answer.
I heated cement with 1: 1 hydrochloric acid for about 10 minutes before rinsing it off and then melting it, but the tin didn't seem to get rid of it.
When I melted I still saw a layer of scum floating on the molten silver water, was it tin?
I gave a little borax and the scum shrank but when pouring the mold still saw it on the silver bar face and I was unable to clean it even after long heating with 1: 1 HCl.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 17, 2020)

That's where the Zn is needed


----------



## conglioa (Aug 17, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> That's where the Zn is needed



Is your way to add a little zinc and silver powder when washing silver powder with HCl? Sorry for not understanding what you mean, I will try it your way and will report the result after testing it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 17, 2020)

Zn reduces unsoluble SnO2 to soluble tin form


----------



## conglioa (Aug 17, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> Zn reduces unsoluble SnO2 to soluble tin form



Thank you!
I will notify when the results of my silver sample analysis are available


----------



## Palladium (Aug 17, 2020)

If you run it through a silver cell the tin will wind up in the filter basket and the silver will plate out as crystals.


----------



## conglioa (Aug 17, 2020)

Palladium said:


> If you run it through a silver cell the tin will wind up in the filter basket and the silver will plate out as crystals.



Can you please explain it clearly for me?
Sorry my English is not good, I use the help of google translate so there are sentences that don't seem to be properly expressed.
I understand you told me to electrolysis to collect pure silver and tin will be trapped in the filter bag, right?


----------



## nickton (Aug 19, 2020)

couldn't you just leach out the tin with a bubbling AP bath and keep it simple? I am probably missing something here, but at least I try to understand. :mrgreen:


----------

